# We Have So Much Knowledge, But How Do We Get Through To Those That Need It?



## hauntedtexan (Apr 15, 2017)

Here is something I learned from a fellow law enforcement officer in Texas:
    Driving down the road with Alex, we pulled up to a stoplight and across the intersection was a sheriffs vehicle. Alex then asked, " Do you know what he drives on his days off?" I answered that I didn't, thinking he had a great classic or something. Alex then said: "I don't know either, but if he sees you driving like an idiot or racing while off duty, who do you think he will be focusing on when he sees you on duty?"
    He explained that he finally got his teenage sons attention by explaining it this manner, and so far, no tickets....


----------

